
Show HN: Salient – building websites efficiently with js - dinosaurmalibu
https://harmankang.github.io/web-demos/salient-documentation/documentation.html
======
rco8786
Has anyone used this to build anything? It looks kind of scary at a glance.
The spaghetti code that would result. The debugging story, or lack there of.
Why not just write html?

